# Emma Watson: Wenn schon, dann Krieger-Prinzessin



## Mandalorianer (12 Juli 2011)

*Emma Watson: Wenn schon, dann Krieger-Prinzessin​*


Wenn man Emma Watson (21) auf dem Roten Teppich sieht, dann kann man sie sich durchaus als kleines Prinzesschen vorstellen. Die Schauspielerin, die gerade mit „Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes: Teil 2“ die Harry Potter-Saga abgeschlossen hat, trägt gerne elegante Outfits und auch auf den Premieren in London und in New York zeigte sie sich mit ausgefallenen Kleidern.
*
Ob sie selbst gerne eine Prinzessin wäre? Scheinbar nicht - und wenn schon, dann eine, die auch austeilen kann: „Ich identifiziere mich mehr mit einer Krieger-Prinzessin, wenn ich also eine Prinzessin sein müsste, dann würde ich vorher einige Arschtritte verteilen müssen. *Damit würde ich einige Menschen einschüchtern“, erzählt Emma Showbizspy.com. Ihr gefalle es auch nicht, dass Mädchen immer in eine unschuldige Richtung gedrängt würden: „Ich glaube, dass jungen Mädchen eingetrichtert wird, dass sie diese Art Prinzessin und ganz süß sein sollen.“ Sie selbst identifiziere sich aber viel mehr mit Hermine Granger, ihrem Charakter in den „Harry Potter“-Filmen: „Ich bin sehr vorausschauend wie sie, ich denke immer drei oder vier Schritte nach vorne“, erzählt Emma. Außerdem sei sie, ebenso wie Hermine, zielstrebig und intellektuell interessiert. Ihre Einstellung habe sich auch in den letzten zehn Jahren sehr parallel zu ihrem Charakter entwickelt.

Keine Frage: Emma bietet auf jeden Fall sehr unterschiedliche Charakterzüge. Ob man in ihr eher die unschuldige Prinzessin oder die Kriegerin sieht, bleibt dabei jedem selbst überlassen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch einfach eine gelungene Mischung? 


*Gruss vom Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## Q (13 Juli 2011)

> * ...dann würde ich vorher einige Arschtritte verteilen müssen...*



Kick it Emma


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Juli 2011)

was soll sie auch anders sagen ?

wenn erst mal das Angebot - Gage - aus Hollywood kommt, dann ist das eine interessante Rolle, spannender ... etc.


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2011)

abwarten und Tee trinken


----------

